# Hello from Kitchener, ON



## clinch (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi there.

This is my second year beekeeping. Last year I had a single Langstroth hive, but this year, I'm hoping to expand to a second Langstroth as well as a Top Bar Hive (3 colonies total).

I keep bees as a hobby and I'm happy to take only a small amount of honey and wax for my own personal use. I'm interested in keeping things as natural as possible and intervening as little as possible.

Hello from Kitchener, Ontario, Canada!

-Chris


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Sunnyboy2 (Oct 20, 2012)

welcome great information here. started with one last year, hope to have three this year also. good luck


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## fshrgy99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Chris from .....Kitchener 
Dennis


----------



## clinch (Mar 7, 2013)

fshrgy99 said:


> Hello Chris from .....Kitchener
> Dennis


Hey Dennis. You're from Kitchener as well? Do you go to any association meetings?


----------



## fshrgy99 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Chris, I've been to the last couple of meetings of the GRBA. Hope to see you there.
BTW, my girls were bringing in rusty orange pollen earlier in the week ... hope to see more of the same later today 
d


----------



## clinch (Mar 7, 2013)

Very cool. I was at the last GRBA meeting too. (Came a few mins late and had to get my own chair.)

Yes, I'm getting excited about this warm weather and can't wait for the little ladies to start replenishing from the winter.


----------



## fshrgy99 (Mar 22, 2013)

My contribution to the discussion ... 'don't eat bananas before working your hives'


----------



## clinch (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol. I remember that. I was the other person who had said that the alarm pheromone smells like bananas. I had your back. 

Don't know where she gets "blue cheese" from.


----------

